# 10 Year Old GSD TPLO Surgery



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Greeting all,
I need to put this out there to see if anyone has ever gone through a TPLO surgery with a 10 ½ year old GSD.
First my name is Tim I live in Aurora, Co and I’m new to the site because my baby boy has never has any issues till the past few days and have been struggling on what to do. And found a lot of good information on this site.

So the issues, Cujo started limping last weekend and during the week must have strained his leg a bit to much and tore his left rear ACL. So as of last night we have moved into our dining room to avoid stairs for him and built a 8 foot ramp leading from the garage door to the back door to avoid the 4 steps going to the garage. He is about 90lbs right now and feel he is in decent shape but he is much to heavy for me to carry out.

He does have some Hip Dysplasia and per my vet the x-rays in March for his year physical showed some back disc issues. So all of this on top of the torn ACL.

As for him I don’t think he is in much pain, he is acting like normal and wants to follow me all around the house but cant because his is more or less gated in our dinning room. When talking him out potty he put very little to no pressure on the bad leg and hops but seem to have a hard time stabilizing him self when he hops.

I think that scares me the most thinking that if he hurts his other leg then choices are limited I think. I have no issues with the cost of TPLO surgery but wanted to know if anyone has ever gone through this with a 10 + year old GSD

We are scheduled for Thursday to see a specialist about his TPLO and if they would recommend surgery or not. Until then I have him on 150mg of tramadol and 90mg of rymadil . Any feed back would be more than welcome.
Tim
Aurora, CO


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our last gsd Omy, had a diagnosis of a torn ACL in her rear leg when she was 9 yrs old. We decided to go ahead with the surgery and once the vet was into the knee he discovered that it wasn't nearly as bad as he thought. He removed some bone spurs and tightened up the knee joint. It was very successful, she made a full recovery and lived an active life until she was 11. Unfortunately a seizure disorder took her life but the two years of mobility without pain was a blessing


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My dog had bloat surgery at 11yo and recovered beautifully.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

My dog had traditional extracapsular knee repairs when she was 9 1/2.


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

I think my biggest worry is him getting in and out to go potty, I have a bad back and cant lift him to go out side.

We have a 50lbs dog that had TPLO last year and I was able to pick her up and take her out but he is to big for me to carry.

Any thought on him being able to make it in and out with out me picking him up at least the first 24 hours after surgery?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Have you tried Adequan? It was a blessing to my senior dog. We were going to do surgery on him but his bloodwork wasn't great so he wasn't a candidate. The adequan made him much more comfortable and he lived a great life while on it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've had major surgeries done on 10+ years old dog(s). They did fine, I was more of a wreck than they were

No I couldn't lift mine either, getting a good harness, or type of lifting harness, really helps alot, takes the stress off the dog and off your back.

I also highly recommend finding a good doggie PT for after surgery, water therapy is great.

Good luck !


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Diane,
I think you 100% right I have been a wreak for the past 5 days going through all the motion of good and bad emotions and “How am I going to do this” and “What if the other leg goes before this one heals” my wife says I live off of stress and that I making myself go crazy worrying about this upcoming surgery.
“I don’t deny that” like most if not all dog owners they are your children and seeing them in pain breaks your heart.
So Dian back to your comment, our little Malinois mix 50lbs had both legs done about 13 month ago (TPLO) and they gave us a harness for her. I tried using it on Cujo Saturday and I don’t know if it hurt him or scared him but it did not work out so well. Any suggestions on harnesses “Where to buy”
Jaggril47,
I have never used Adequan, do you think it might help? Right now Cujo is 3 legged he can’t put any pressure on his leg ( I guess my thought was that if he can’t put any weigh on his leg then options are limited for recover without surgery. 

All,
Thank you for your responses, Cujo is my first Dog and all of your input has been great Im an emotional wreck right now but slowly leveling out.
We have an appointment with an Orthopedic Surgeon on Thursday and depending what his diagnosis is we will have do the TPLO surgery on Friday. 
If Cujo was younger Id still be wreak but because of all the bad stories I have read on older dog having surgery I guess that put me on the emotional fence with “The Bad Outcome” 
Please keep the response’s coming if you can.
Tim
Aurora, Co


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is the video link, my first YouTube so I hope it works. Im going to post 2 or three videos of him, as you will hear I made my wife angry becaeu I didnt walk in and say hi to him when I got home. =)

Cujo limping - YouTube


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if i were you i would get a second opinion, then if needed i would have the surgery preformed. you will gain a few more active years with your friend. as for surgical risks, vet medicine and procedures have come a long way so i feel there is no more risk than there are for people surgery.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I saw the video and I would fathom a guess at ACL vs hip dislocation, my aussie was OFF the leg and I mean OFF, he's putting more weight on his leg than my aussie did.

Also here's a link to a page of medical harnesses.
Mobility Aids - SeniorDoggy.com

I would try the 1st, 2nd or 4th one.. I'm going to repost this on your other thread so you see it


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the information and guidance, we take Cujo down to Colorado Springs to see the Orthopedic specialists to see what we have going on with Cujo’s Leg. I will post the outcome this evening and if its ACL tear then we are going in tomorrow morning for the operation. 
Because I’m new to the form I wanted to see if I would get into trouble if I posted where I was taking Cujo. If anyone in Colorado or surrounding state’s need a place that is only Orthopedic specialists I highly recommend them. Depending on today’s results we had our other dog down there last year for TPLO surgery March 16th 2011 right leg, June 2nd left leg with a 100% recovery.
Anyway thank you all and will post the results later on today.
Tim


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Tim, good luck and let us know, you can of course post a positive review and name the clinic if you wish


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

We got the news, not all-bad and pretty much what I expected. So we had our appointment this morning at 10:30am and Cujo has an ACL tear in his right rear leg and is scheduled for TPLO surgery tomorrow morning. His left rear leg looks good and have a good chance that it might not need to be done at least right away.

So some questions I want to put out there on recovery.


1.)	Cujo is not really a “working” dog but more of a indoor dog 75% of the time however he is a normal GSD hyper and always wants to be around mom and dad. So we ask if we could put him on a sedative for the first few week during the healing process….(Thoughts?)

2.)	Quarantine, now we have about a 15x20 area we have been keeping him with us in our dinning room to avoid stairs at all cost. Think that is too big?

3.)	Last they have a 24hr care unit that Cujo can stay at after the surgery this way there is a ER Doc on site and they will take care of him during the time the epidural wears off. (Changing him because he will be peeing on him self.) I hate to do that but from past experience the first 24 hours are the worst. So would you leave him where there care unit?

4.)	On the same link I uploaded 2 new videos before and after the walkway built just for him so we will have pretty much no stairs. I hope it helps with the healing.

5.)	The place I’m taking Cujo is called Colorado Canine Orthopedics they are a privet company that specialize on orthopedic surgery. This will be our 3rd TPLO done there and I personally think they are the best. And would highly recommend them to any one in Colorado or boarding states. At this point we were told about 3800.00 but that was an estimate. I will let you know what the total cost was once we are done. My guess 4100.00 but he is worth it. Colorado Canine Orthopedics - Veterinary Specialists Colorado

Will update again once I have more news.

Cujo was born on January 16th 2002 and weighs 90.1 LBS
Tim


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would leave him there for the first 24 hrs where he can be monitored. I'm sure he'll make a full and speedy recovery with your good care


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

1. you may be surprised and not need any drugs to keep him toned down, see #2,,but if you'd be more comfortable , keep them on hand just in case..(ask about melatonin I use this for my thunder phobic dog, and it chills her out without knocking her out)


2. sounds good , and I'm assuming you dont have other dogs? I could be wrong..
Dogs are pretty good about knowing their limitations after surgery, well mine was anyway When mine had knee surgeries, they kept pretty toned down even tho both of them were high energizer bunnies..

3. I DID leave my female overnite after surgery even tho I could have brought her home, I felt this was best for her, to be monitored AND allow her some quiet time as I had 3 other dogs at the time

4. ramps are great, I couldn't find the link, but I lined mine with indoor/outdoor carpeting (cheap stuff) to prevent sliding

5. Sounds like he is in capable hands! Good luck to him and let us know


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had that issue with a high drive working dog and the vets said no sedatives and this has happened on more than one ocassion.

I felt horrible that my dog spent do much crate time and a "place" time but we grinned and bore it...if he likes to chew, rotating chew things seemed to help pass the time. I also kept Grim more by himself in a darkened room so he would sleep more. It absolutely killed me to do that but it did keep him calm. But each dog has their own personality....with the SAR stuff he was used to hanging out for hours in a crate in the truck.

If you do make a ramp, use Marine grade plywood. It really holds up to getting wet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CujoGSD said:


> 1.) Cujo is not really a “working” dog but more of a indoor dog 75% of the time however he is a normal GSD hyper and always wants to be around mom and dad. So we ask if we could put him on a sedative for the first few week during the healing process….(Thoughts?)


He won't care for the first week. They should send him home with pain killers and anti inflammatory. I was worried about that too but she's now 3 weeks post op and just now getting so she really wants to go. Even so, my wild child is still self limiting herself and waits for me to get her sling on her for support



CujoGSD said:


> 2.) Quarantine, now we have about a 15x20 area we have been keeping him with us in our dinning room to avoid stairs at all cost. Think that is too big?


Crate him. You have a ton of money involved here. Don't screw it up.  At least that is my philosopy! Jax is loose in the bedroom at night as she only has room to walk arond the bed. The ortho said that was ok. But otherwise, she is on a leash or in her crate.



CujoGSD said:


> 3.) Last they have a 24hr care unit that Cujo can stay at after the surgery this way there is a ER Doc on site and they will take care of him during the time the epidural wears off. (Changing him because he will be peeing on him self.) I hate to do that but from past experience the first 24 hours are the worst. So would you leave him where there care unit?


Leave him. Jax's surgery was on Wednesday. I didn't get her back until Friday. That is their policy.



A step is ok if no way to get around it. But they shouldn't be doing any stairs. I paid $3500 for the surgery, not including last years expenses and the wasted xrays at the regular vet. All told, at least $4500 total.


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Update, 

Cujo had his TPLO surgery today about 2:00pm we hung out till it was done and waited for the surgeon gave us the green light that it went well. He was in there ICU and didn’t think it was a good idea for him to see us because he might get upset. So we were allowed to peek in and see him and they had him wrapped in blankets then we left. 

I didn’t care for the leaving part but felt it was better to leave him over night so they can monitor and change him. Then the surgeon will meet us there at 10:00am to go over the discharge and to show us how to uses the stabilizer. 

When Abby our other dog had her TPLO done I could carry her out side to do her stuff but Cujo being 90 LBS might knock my back out. I’m no uses to him if I’m hurt to anyways Ill post photos of him once we get him home.

Also thank you all for the Q&A and understanding.
Tim


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So glad the surgery went welll! Thanks for updating us. 

Jax did not have a TPLO or a TTA, her surgeon does a technique that only a couple in the country do, but I don't think you'll need to carry him. You will need to be able to bear some weight from the sling but it won't be his whole weight.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i am glad surgery went well, after the instructions jax gave you, there isn't anything to add.


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Well after the hour long ride back to Denver from Colorado Springs Cujo is home safe and sound, In my opinion he is acting like he did before the surgery…My smaller dog was out of it for a few days after her TPLO. But we just gave him his 4 tramadol so I think he will mellow out in 30 min or so.

As for price 3584.00 including all med and the over night stay (not bad In my opinion)

Med’s
1250MG Antibiotics 2 x a day for 10 days
200MG Tramadol 3 x a day 10 days
75MG Rimadyl 2x a day for 6 weeks or so
25MG Acepromazine if needed to relax him

If its ok Id like to keep posting his recover on the same post (Unless the mod might think it would be better to stat a new post)
I started typing this about 5 minuets ago and he is trying to sleep…

All try and figure out how to post photos and get some day by day photos going.

Tim


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Tim, glad he's doing good, and yes keep giving us updates !! here would be ok I imagine


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Photos
https://plus.google.com/photos/113346159591922099929/albums/5780772046149799841


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ouch!! poor guy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is beautiful!!!!


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you Jax =)

Cujo’s TPLO update
•	8/24/12 – Cujo’s TPLO Surgery

•	8/25/12 – Cujo came home (Very well doped but glad to be home) was a little to active for my taste but we managed. Took very long potty breaks I think the meds closed him up a bit. He would pee for like 1 ½ min then stop then turn around and pee for another 1 ½ min (Flowage seem a bit weak) and food or water issues at all.

•	8/26/12 – Cujo is toe tapping but we are taking percaustions and just using the sling to get him in and out. Flowage better but not great need to sedate a little at night so he can wear the cone of shame lol. Did smile at my other dog last night whitch freaked me out a bit. Cujo has never been an aggressive dog at all so just put out a bit, I think the med might have been wearing off.

•	8/27/12 – Much better today very relaxed and coming along good, eating and drinking are normal, leg is sore but still toe tapping. Icing every 4 hours swelling not bad, hock little swolan but not bad. Brusing very little at this point. Cujo does move around a lot tho not sure if its just the surgery or bordom..
For give the spelling errors


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sounds good!!!


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Jako & Jax,
Did or do you find your dogs going a bit stirr crazy being pinned up in one location?
 I’m finding that Cujo is more active at night than day time, the past two nights he seem to want to be up and moving around a lot and during the day time sleeps and relaxes. I think he is board and wants to move around the house like normal but is locked up in our dining room. Do either of your dog do this?
I dont know if he is just annoyed with being closed in or if there is somthing wrong. 
Or am I being silly?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax takes a long time to come out of the anesthetic. she didn't even poop for over a week. So the first few days she was very content to stay in her crate in the livingroom or in the bedroom. when are you giving him the pain pills? that might be making a difference. Or he may be sleeping all day and then waking up with you get home and just ready to go?

I felt bad for her at first keeping her crated so much but after hearing her yelp a couple times I think she'll just have to deal with it. Now, 3 weeks post op, she's tried to jump on the bed, gotten on the furniture, tried to chase balls. It's like chasing a toddler all day!

The ortho told me as long as she's on a leash, she can be where we are.


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

We give him 200mg of tramadol every 8 hours normally 6:00am 2:00pm & 10:00pm. I guess Im just being over protective, when my little girl had TPLO done last year she was pretty quiet I guess I was thinking Cujo would be the same. But two different breeds. 
Do you ice his leg 3 time a day or more the first week?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. 3x day for 10 minutes for days 1-5, the heat 3x day for 10 + massage + passive exercises. But you should discuss that with your vet when to switch to heat and start the exercises. I found a couple of things you might be interested in. This site has some information on the massage and passive range of motion exercises
TopDogHealth.com ? Animal Health and Rehabilitation
and


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Not sure how to feel right now, Cujo got a bit spazed out on Sunday and decided to jump a 2 ½ ft fence to come see mom and dad when we go home from shopping. He yelped and then would not put any pressure on the leg that had TPLO done just 2 week ago. It has sense been 5 days and Cujo seem ok, kind of like how he was the first week after surgery. 

He put pressure on the leg but not for more than a few min as expected I do still walk him lightly 2 times a day and then back into the new 4ft kennel. Because he did cry when he jumped over the fence I got worried about his leg and we are going to get xrays done Saturday to make sure everything is still in place. 

I guess what I’m hoping to hear from you all is words of encouragement that everything should turn out fine. He is not licking it, or really favoring it just normal stuff with TPLO at week 3 but scared to death that a pin broke or something bad happened that we can see and that he is not showing signs of..
Friday will be week 3 post op and scared to death that we might be going back to square 1 on Saturday.

After the jump there was a few hours of favoring that leg but after that he seemed to slowly get back to normal recovery. But feel like we took a week or so backwards.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

stay positive It's good that he's back on the leg, even tho you may see him being a tad backwards vs forward...I'd also look into a doggie physical therapist, water therapy, maybe acupuncture? That can have amazing benefits.

He'll be FINE FINE, keep saying that))) He's walking, he's putting pressure on it, good sign


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Update
Well the news is good, Cujo went in for a xray this morning and the TPLO look perfect the only thing that was wrong was a Tibia pin that was put in was pushing out, and may cause some discomfort so my surgeon decided to remove the pin. So it look like we are in the clear. 
So 3 weeks in and aside from the pin we are a ok.
Thank you Diane


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great to hear!!! Jax is 6 weeks on Monday and goes back for her recheck on Friday


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GOOD NEWS!!! for BOTH of you


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I have been MIA for a bit and though I would give you all an update on Cujo, As some of you know Cujo is my 10 year old GSD . August 24th Cujo has TPLO surgery on his RR leg. I have to say the first 2 to 3 week were the hardest, maybe not for him but for me the stress was at times unbearable. But anyways Cujos 6 week x-rays showed partial fusion in the bone (littlie over half) so we made great strides in the first 6 weeks. Friday Nov 2nd will be Cujos 10 weeks. 

He is doing wonderful no limping no favoring and seem like he's is back to normal. Even though he's not, we still keep him locked in our dining room with a 4 foot plastic pet fence so he has some room to move around. I take him for walks every night when it not to cold or I’ll take him in the back yard on a leash. Yes he is always on a leash when he is not in the house. I don’t want to risk anything at this point in time. 

He has been off pain killers for 8 weeks and has been off Rimadyl for 5 weeks but with the cold weather here is CO we do give him some when he seem a bit tight. But all n all I think he will make a full recovery, the vet said at the 6 week x-ray that he should be back to normal within 3 months meaning 100%.
I’m not much of a risk taker when it comes to him so he will kenneled in the dining room when we are not home and he will not have free rein on the house for quite some time. (My choice) I do worry about his other leg just because if one goes the other might or will go so I’m avoiding most things that could trigger it stairs, running jumping ect.. 

Anyways that about it for now, if there are any member here in CO and need the best TPLO surgeon (I my opinion) let me know I’ll shoot you there info.

Cujos TPLO Costs:
TPLO 3,600.00 + 70.00 x-rays 6 weeks + 70.00 x-rays at 12 weeks + about 600.00 in prepping the ramp and walkway for him, plastic fencing and an endless amount of love and caring .
Tim
Aurora, Colorado


----------



## BWCA Shepherd (Oct 3, 2012)

Good to hear the TPLO was a success. I am sure Cujo has thanked you!

My current GSD had both rear legs done (TTA procedure). The first one (3 years ago) was rehabbed, in part, with hydrotherapy, and turned out real well. The second one (this spring) without hydrotherapy still turned out well, but has taken longer for the favoring to diminish. I would do hydro again.

Did the vet provide a week-to-week rehab schedule? The one I received goes 12 weeks out. PM me if interested, I could prolly send the rehab sheet...if that helps.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fantastic!!! My girl is 12 week post op and still limping.


----------

